# 325Ci vs. 330Ci, $6000 worth it?



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

WBear said:


> Damn, city driving is all I do. 1.2 mile commute takes 10 minutes -- 9 traffic lights! :banghead:
> 
> I should just get a scooter.


Or walk?


----------



## azurribaggio (Dec 29, 2003)

WBear said:


> I was just looking at the ordering sheets for 325Ci and 330Ci, rather surprised at how little differences there are.
> 
> 41 HP, 34 lb-ft torque
> 6 speed vs. 5 speed
> ...


I was in your shoes earlier this year. I've now got a 330ci, believe me dude. It's worth the $6000. The 330ci pulls so nicely through the gearbox.


----------



## WBear (Aug 30, 2003)

kurichan said:


> Or walk?


I probably should. Only problem is I travel between company buildings a lot, and some buildings are on the other side of the freeway (can't walk over).

The CTO of my company commutes on a Segway. :bigpimp:


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Jim H said:


> I know this means almost nothing in the grand scheme of things, but it REALLY irritates me that the 330i comes with aluminum window trim. All of these cars are available in Europe with shadowline trim--and you don't need ZHP to get it.


Yes, but we have to pay for it - around $600, as it goes. Normally, all six-cylinder cars come with chrome window trim (it's just for the US that they remove it from the 325i).


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

WBear said:


> I was just looking at the ordering sheets for 325Ci and 330Ci, rather surprised at how little differences there are. . .
> 
> So now the $6k question, is 330Ci worth it?


While I bought a well-equipped 325i, and am very satisfied with the car so far, what you are really buying a BMW for is the engine and handling. On that note, I would suggest buying a semi-stripped 330i instead. Comes with the practically the entire sports package anyway. Will have to special order, but what the heck?


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> As far as I'm concerned, it's 325 or M3, unless competition is involved.


For you maybe, but not for him.
The M3 is $16K away from the 325. He's already complaining about $6K.
$6K may be as big of a step up one can take...


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> For you maybe, but not for him.
> The M3 is $16K away from the 325. He's already complaining about $6K.
> $6K may be as big of a step up one can take...


Then he is better off saving that 6k to put towards the M3 he will be buying in a few years


----------



## rkahn (Feb 11, 2004)

bren said:


> Then he is better off saving that 6k to put towards the M3 he will be buying in a few years


Drive 'em both. If the extra kick of the 330 doesn't push you to pay $6K, your decision is made. If you're like me you'll review your decisions for some time afterward. I bought the 330 and had no remorse. As was said, the 330 is a good power point for this car.


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

I had a 2002 325ci that i recently traded in for a 330 ZHP. The 325 with a manual transmission is fine and not underpowered, it will get you through town and the highway with plenty of power and style. Now if you like to toy around with other cars or just plan on hauling 3-4 passengers most of the time than a 330 might suit you better. If your just going to be alone or with another passenger that you should be fine. Both cars are excellent its just that power is addictive and you just want more and more!


----------



## sargepug (Aug 12, 2004)

Here's my take on the situation. If you are buying the car as your toy or pleasure car and the wife drives the family ride, the I would say go 330. In my case, my all out "TOY" is my Roush Mustang, I bought the ci for work and for a fun car to tool around town with. While the wife and I will use the X5 and soon to be Cayenne S for the "family" car. It didn't make sense to spend $6,500 more on the 330 for esentially 40hp. The 325 is the perfect filler car between the family SUV and my Roush mustang. Now If I didn't have a 3rd car/toy, I would have bought an M3.


----------



## Moholy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm always amazed how many people here are willing to tell someone they don't know what to buy! It should be pretty obvious from the range of choices in the 3 series line (sedan, coupe, wagon, etc.) that people buy these cars for wildly different reasons. 

Here's why I bought my 325i. I spend a lot of time in Europe and always rent BMW's. Many of these have far less powerful engines and simpler trim levels than anything available here. The lesson I learned: every member of the 3 series line shares the essential BMW DNA: terrific handling and road feel. As the price goes up, you get incremental improvements in power and tiny improvements in handling.

This was brought home to me yesterday, when a friend and I drove my 2003 325i with the sport package and 5 speed and his daughter's 2004 325xi with the 5 speed. My car was a little faster; it certainly felt faster and sportier through the curves; and, with larger wheels and somewhat sportier tires, the ride was certainly rougher, but balanced by better road feel. Was there a difference? Yes. But the difference was much smaller than that between either of these cars and, say, an Audi A4. They both feel like 3 series.

I use my car mostly for fun on weekends and evenings. I love the feel of driving by the throttle in 3rd on a twisty country road. Would a bit more power from the 330 feel better? Sure. But you get virtually the same feeling from any 3 series.

One thing I would say: if I used my car almost exclusively as a commuter (through 9 lights in LA traffic), I'd certainly buy the steptronic!


----------



## JB330Ci (Feb 17, 2002)

I've got an idea. How about a G35 for now and save even more for M3 later on. :bigpimp: 

I know you guys are going to :slap: :spank: me but it's really not a bad idea.


----------



## salvo (Feb 28, 2004)

325 vs 330 = 330, only 6K

330 vs ZHP = ZHP, only 4K

ZHP vs M3 = M3, ONLY 10K

....where does it end....?


----------



## sargepug (Aug 12, 2004)

What is the deal w/ a ZHP, is it comparable to a Roush Mustang as opposed to a Cobra? Sort of elite competitive levels?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

sargepug said:


> What is the deal w/ a ZHP, is it comparable to a Roush Mustang as opposed to a Cobra? Sort of elite competitive levels?


NOt really. The ZHP is a 330 w/ 10 more HP, slightly stiffer suspension, 18" wheels and some unique interior bits. Its supposed to be BMW's "enthusiast package".


----------



## FAR (Jul 21, 2004)

WBear said:


> I was just looking at the ordering sheets for 325Ci and 330Ci, rather surprised at how little differences there are.
> 
> 41 HP, 34 lb-ft torque
> 6 speed vs. 5 speed
> ...


I test drove both but ended up with 330i. The 325 felt underpowered to me, and the cosmetic enhancement of ZHP package made the difference. With the current sales incentive I got a great deal (a thousand dollars under invoice) and 1.9% financing.
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

WBear said:


> I was just looking at the ordering sheets for 325Ci and 330Ci, rather surprised at how little differences there are.
> 
> 41 HP, 34 lb-ft torque
> 6 speed vs. 5 speed
> ...


You left two things out at least. They are automatic headlight control and rain sensor. This two features work like charm (at least for me).

Let's compare price. Power seat = $1K, HK=$700, wheel and tire upgrade ~=$1K (My guess), let's say rain sensor and auto liight control = $500. Total of the mentioned above is $3200. So the difference just became ~<$3000. So the additional gear and HP makes a $3000 difference only. IMHO, it is more than worth the price. One will need to spend a lot more to get these HP and 6th gear without voiding warranty. Also consider how much ZHP owner is paying for just to get 10HP then you will know it is worth every penny.

However, I am not saying 325i is under power or slow or anything bad. It is a very capable car when it is equiped with 5 speed. If budget is not allowed, it is a greate alternative to 330.

eel


----------



## aaronu (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm sort of a gearhead but ended up with a 325Ci manual. Yes it feels underpowered in some circumstances and yes I wish it had more power, but it's my commuter car. It's just fine in that role and it was my best option after quite a bit of research. Like others have said, if it was my "toy", I would have gotten a 330Ci and wished I'd gotten the M3.

That said, I'll paraphrase a recent magazine article -- the 325 is, in some ways, a better proposition than the 330. They praised its balance, poise, etc. Then again, "balanced" is just another way to say "underpowered".  

So WBear -- if you're the type who will be constantly bummed about driving a car with less power than you could have had, then please get the 330.

RouteSixtySixer -- I'm maybe two inches shorter and I barely fit in the car. I don't know how you do it!


Cheers,

Aaron


----------



## sargepug (Aug 12, 2004)

It's funny how things evolve, now the 325 is underpowered. I remember when the 325 had plenty of power and the 318 was underpowered


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

The only way I'd lay down the extra money on a 330 is to order the ZHP option. 

My next BMW... a new 325... CPO ZHP or even better a CPO M3.


----------

